# Red lotus tiger lily bulb, what to do with it?



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

So, copperarabian sold me a tank, and she sent along a red lotus tiger lily bulb for free. My problem is that I have NO idea how to propagate it or care for it! I tried running a search, but I don't see it anywhere in the forum. Online searches tell me...not much.


What type of light do I need for it?
How big of a tank does it need?
What type of substrate does it require? (Right now I have standard gravel)
If it requires extra substrate, can this be added with the fish still in the tank, or should I add a pot with the substrate to put the bulb in?
Does it require fertilizers or anything else special?
Is there anything else I should know?
I am pretty good with houseplants and garden plants, but I have never in my life encountered aquatic plants other than those in actual lakes.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Tiger lotus require high lighting, nutrients, and CO2. I would recommend something like anarchis instead they make plenty of hiding room and are easy to care for.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

I know with red tigers they can be picky when they sprout. The main thing is gettign them to sprout. When I first bought mine it was in that bulb kit that you would get at walmart. Put it in OScar's tank didn't do anything so I took it out and it sat next to the tank for probably a good 6 months. When I set up my sorority tank I dropped it in there on a whim and it sprouted almost instantly. For awhile it sprout a new leaf every week that would grow from the bottom and go up before the next one started.

For care I didn't add any add nuterients or anythign special. He sits ont he lighter part of my tank so a bright bulb is your best bet(have fun with algae if your tank is anything like mine..). Either way this is a very pretty plant once it gets started.

I wish I had pictures of when it first started. Recently I didn't take much care o it and it didn't have a lot of light for awhile and it lost all of its leaves and was not much bigger then the bulb itself. After redoing the tank it now looks like this:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The tank looks like it is filled with nutrients.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nothing that I added. Just water, heat and light. Happily algae boomed because I lack enough attention to turn off my lights at decent times..So whatever nutrients are present I dunno where they came from haha.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

I found an old picture of the same bulb when it was in the sorority tank.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

The one I gave you used to be massive when it was in my 17g

I just gave it a bright full spectrum light and root tabs and I was constantly cutting it back but it was absolutely beautiful.

Here's photo of the exact bulb I gave you when it was big(only photos I have of it are when it was in my 10g since I was using coppersafe in my 17g. This was nearly half a year ago.) I sent it along for free since my 48g is full of tannins making it a low light tank. Plus my lighting is dreadful lol


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh wow, that looks amazing! I'm sure my community tank would love it, and then I could move some of the silk plants to the betta tank. I could put it right under the light, but do I need a special light bulb?

What sort of nutrients?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

harleraven said:


> Oh wow, that looks amazing! I'm sure my community tank would love it, and then I could move some of the silk plants to the betta tank. I could put it right under the light, but do I need a special light bulb?
> 
> What sort of nutrients?


The bulb I have looks the same as the zoo med compact florescent bulbs, it doesn't have any words on it and the bulb last forever(had it since I was in high school) so I don't remember the exact brand XD 

The root tabs I used are the API brand that is sold at Petco. Once the plant gets going it grows really fast and keeps water quality better too.


----------



## NyaNyanNaa (Oct 2, 2012)

Are the root tabs safe to put in the water with your fish in it?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

NyaNyanNaa said:


> Are the root tabs safe to put in the water with your fish in it?


they're safe, sometimes they make the water a little cloudy for a day but I never had that problem.


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Awesome! Hopefully I can find a bulb that wil work in my tank to give it the right light.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I forgot to mention that it like's deeper gravel and has a fairly large root system, so make sure the gravel around it is at least 2" deep or even 3" around the bulb.


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

harleraven said:


> Awesome! Hopefully I can find a bulb that wil work in my tank to give it the right light.


Color temp...6500Kelvin
>1W per gallon

My lily grew fine under medium to low light and no substrate, just tied to a rock. I just splash a few drops of liquid fertilizer whenever I remember.

I accidentally broke it into smaller pieces during a water change. Now the pieces are floating around and sprouting.


----------

